# Coating for best gloss finish



## jassi_hayre (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Guys

Just wondering how the various nano type coatings stack up against each other in terms of finish - wet / gloss look?

Are they all pretty much similar or are there any stand out products in this area?

Also how do they compare to more traditional waxes in this area?

Thx
Jas


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Out of the tons of coatings I've tested and used, it has to be ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko by a country mile! The wet gloss is strong with this one, extremely impressive!

How does it compare to traditional waxes in this area? Well put it this way, I love my wet look waxes and I put ArtDeSicko on my Lexus IS-F as soon as I seen it in action!

The Sicko has better clarity than any wax I've seen, especially compared to an oily wet look wax, but this is just the nature of coatings. It can look more glassy than a wax, but the sicko still retains the wet gloss look, like 'wet glass'. It's got a very nice darkening effect, which gives any paint colour a more rich look. It isn't all reflection or 'dry glass' look at all like some coatings can be, like the alcohol based ones.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Oooww. They look spectacular.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

+1 for Sicko. Wettest look I have ever seen.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about Wolf's BG? How it looks against others?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Do be honest, a lot of coatings look alike, and 95% comes down to prep. Coating on a swirly, dull paint, won't suddenly do a miracle.
nano coatings tend to be more glassy, SiO2 coating tend to be more wetlook-ish, but won't give the same look as a nuba.
Wolfs BG is a great coating that gives some nice gloss. If you use the nano glaze under it, you'll have a nice wetlook-glassy shine!
durability is to soon to tell.

I know this pic isn't nice because of the background, and I still had to do the some work, but it shows the glossy look bodyguard provides


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

Is Wolf BG out for sale?


----------



## jassi_hayre (Jul 13, 2013)

Pictures of ArtDeSicko look fab. Based on what I've read so far I'd agree prep is key to get good look but LSP's must add a little something to the finished look?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I've tried the majority of coatings; granted none of the ADS range, but I don't think you can rely on any to match a wax or even spray sealants in terms of gloss, wet look etc.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

+1 for sicko, tbh I am not a fan of coatings, and I love my waxes, but sicko is deadbeasy to use and looks spectacular


----------



## rickylexus250 (Mar 11, 2014)

-Raven- said:


> Out of the tons of coatings I've tested and used, it has to be ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko by a country mile! The wet gloss is strong with this one, extremely impressive!
> 
> How does it compare to traditional waxes in this area? Well put it this way, I love my wet look waxes and I put ArtDeSicko on my Lexus IS-F as soon as I seen it in action!
> 
> The Sicko has better clarity than any wax I've seen, especially compared to an oily wet look wax, but this is just the nature of coatings. It can look more glassy than a wax, but the sicko still retains the wet gloss look, like 'wet glass'. It's got a very nice darkening effect, which gives any paint colour a more rich look. It isn't all reflection or 'dry glass' look at all like some coatings can be, like the alcohol based ones.


I have a nano coating on my Pearl White Lexus, it has a shine, from your experience can I apply sicko over it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rickylexus250 said:


> I have a nano coating on my Pearl White Lexus, it has a shine, from your experience can I apply sicko over it.


Yes mate, no probs. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ABC Detailing said:


> I've tried the majority of coatings; granted none of the ADS range, but I don't think you can rely on any to match a wax or even spray sealants in terms of gloss, wet look etc.


I used to think the same, with the best being the 'candy' look, but that was until I seen the ArtDeSicko. The looks of it is the only reason ArtDeSicko is on my Lexus, otherwise I would continue using my wet look waxes that I love so much. :thumb:

The ArtDeSicko isn't the standard run of the mill coating.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

jassi_hayre said:


> Pictures of ArtDeSicko look fab. Based on what I've read so far I'd agree prep is key to get good look but LSP's must add a little something to the finished look?


doesn't matter how good you got the paint, unlike regular waxes and sealants where yes you can sometimes struggle to see a difference, coatings will always do something. :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i thought DW is a fan of CQUK )


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

mohebmhanna said:


> Is Wolf BG out for sale?


Yes it is, I've stuck it on 4 cars so far, once I worked out how to put the stuff on properly, I was very impressed, when used in conjunction with shine and Seal it really gives a deep lustre on dark vehicles, and a heck of a shine on lighter one's as well, as said, durability wise it's far too soon, but if it's anything like HB it should be a very long lasting product.:thumb:


----------



## a-bbott (Mar 25, 2014)

I have found using MadCow's Ultra Violet Gloss Detailer is very good on my car. For ages I tried to get a decent shine out of white paint and it just wasn't happening, however after using this I was amazed with the results. It's excellent value for money and really good for a quick detail.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Sicko looks more like a top end wax than a sealant. Prep is the key but sicko is as wet looking as hell.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

PaulinLincs said:


> Sicko looks more like a top end wax than a sealant. Prep is the key but sicko is as wet looking as hell.


If using QD glasscoat/ NGPS v2 together with sicko does it mute flakepop or alter looks?


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I use nano gloss once a month and no it seems to top up the sicko.


----------



## jassi_hayre (Jul 13, 2013)

Would be great if someone could do a side by side comparison of some of these coatings ;-)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have anyone tried CQ UK2014+Sicko? Does CQ UK change Sickos looks if used it under it?


----------



## Mozzer1664 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow the front wing / bonnet of that Lexus looks awesome:argie:


----------

